# Memorial Herf for Caleb



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We normally herf on Tuesdays, but this time we're doing it on a Monday, the 12th at Wizards (75 and Spring Valley in Richardson just north of Dallas). The cost is 25$ for brisket, Dalmore Scotch, a hand rolled from La Aurora (their roller will be there) and a Monte Carlo. It starts at 7pm but we will gather around 5.

We're raising money in Caleb Anderson and his family's honor. He was the 9 year old son of Brady and Jennifer Anderson who are members of our group. Caleb was disgnosed with a sarcoma of the brain last fall. They operated and removed it. It came back in Nov right ater the Post Turkey Day Crawl (Jenn and Brady thought he was doing better then). It was removed again...he went through Chemo and fought for his life at Children's Hospital in Dallas. In May 29th, he was removed from the ventilator and died in his parents arms a few minutes later. Caleb was a brave boy and his parents are strong. We will be using the money to dontate in Caleb's name to his church's children's ministry and the Brain Tumor Foundation. Hope everyone will come.


----------

